# Possibly mica schist , can it contain trace gold ?



## yonderfishin (May 21, 2012)

I found a large rock that is literally coated thickly if not completely comprised of loose coarse yellow to orange colored sand with an abundance of flakes that look a lot like gold foil , and flex and bend as they swirl around in the pan , but they are not heavy. The rock or "chunk" is in a stream bank at the level where there is a thin layer of this orange sand just above clay , in glacial moraine. From the pictures Ive seen on the internet it looks a lot like mica schist. There is so much of these flakes that if it were gold Id be a millionaire. I know certain kinds of pyrite contain trace gold and Im wondering if its possible for these mica type flakes to contain some as well ?


----------



## Harold_V (May 21, 2012)

yonderfishin said:


> I know certain kinds of pyrite contain trace gold and Im wondering if its possible for these mica type flakes to contain some as well ?


Most likely not. Place a few of the flakes in a test tube or small beaker and add a few drops of HCl. Most likley they will turn clear. I expect the color is caused by the presence of iron. 

Harold


----------



## yonderfishin (May 21, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> yonderfishin said:
> 
> 
> > I know certain kinds of pyrite contain trace gold and Im wondering if its possible for these mica type flakes to contain some as well ?
> ...





Ok , I will test it. Should be a fun experiment if nothing else.


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have something that may be the same as described in this post.

However, nothing will dissolve it. It survived the AR process. 

I've tested it with 24k Nitric Acid With a test kit I have. It has no reaction to the nitric acid. 

It is soft and a nail can put an impression in it. 
It will somewhat bind together upon hammering or pressure, but will ultimately have some of it turn to powder. It bends. Its light in weight. 

The rock this is coming out of is soft with reddish tone. It may not really be a rock. I suspect it is compressed dirt because it too is soft and crumbly.

To me, it looks like mica.
I wonder how many metals stay in tact.

I've even tried to melt it with borax and a propane torch. Blasting it for 30 minutes.Some turned black around the edges. Most remained unchanged. 

Any direction on where to research to determine what this is? Thank you!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 26, 2016)

NewB101 said:


> Any direction on where to research to determine what this is? Thank you!


Well, you could try the first link I gave you in your other thread.


FrugalRefiner said:


> Let's start with testing your rocks. Read through Arrowood's post on Quick Qualitative Testing of Rocks and Ore.


Dave


----------

